# BEST SETTING LOTION?



## Barbie83 (Feb 3, 2009)

Just wondering what, in your experience, is the best setting lotion for achieving shiny, moist, smooth roller sets? I currently use Motions Foaming wrap lotion, and it leaves a little to be desired .....

Also, any tips on things to mix with setting lotion?

And do you think spray/liquid setting lotion is more moisturizing than foam?


Thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Friend - I alternate between Lacio Lacio and Lottabody (the blue one that you have to dilute) - Motions is ish!!! It was sticky and gummy on my hair - garbage!


----------



## Sunrise (Feb 3, 2009)

Used to use Keracare Setting Lotion back in the day. I never mixed it, just use as is.

My hair used to be soft and moist when dried.


----------



## baby42 (Feb 3, 2009)

these are not setting lotion but the work for curlys for me alter ego leave in and lacio-lacio both do me good. moisturizer and shiny i use it with heat or air dry


----------



## chebaby (Feb 3, 2009)

silk elements is the best imo. you dont have to mix it with anything because silk elements foam wrap already has great ingrediants including oils and extracts.


----------



## brebre928 (Feb 3, 2009)

I happen to like Olive Oil Mousse Wrap/Set Mousse. My sets come out smooth and bouncy.


----------



## chocolatetresses (Feb 3, 2009)

The most awesome ones for me are Nairobi wrap foam and Straight request silky milk foam lotion...both are great!


----------



## kandegirl (Feb 3, 2009)

My new combo a few squirts of Nairobi and a few squirts of diluted Lottabody (1 lotta:3 Water)


----------



## Egyptjones (Feb 3, 2009)

I have been using Lotta Body's Wrap n' Tap for YEARS. Always gives me bouncy, never crispy, curls.


----------



## gorgeous86 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nairobi Foam wrap.  My hair was never hard or sticky and always VERY shiny. It is the best setting lotion hands down.


----------



## tocthesunrise (Feb 3, 2009)

Love Paul Mitchell Foaming Pomade....Love it!!


----------



## Barbie83 (Oct 26, 2009)

bumping.......i think i need to get my hands on some Nairobi.....


----------



## MaryJane3000 (Oct 26, 2009)

keracare is the best imo, it has heat protectants in it too and my hair is always silkier when I use it


----------



## shunemite (Oct 26, 2009)

anything without alcohol in it, i.e. stay away from Motions.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Oct 26, 2009)

I've tried Keracare and it was good.

I'm now using Nairobi; I've only used it twice and my roller sets were trash, but my hair felt silky and smooth and not at all crispy. I like it a lot.


----------



## Solitude (Oct 26, 2009)

I used to use Motions back in the day. It does help the hair "stretch" over the roller better. 

Now, I vote for anything "creamy" - Lacio Lacio, Silicon Mix, Garnier Humidity Milk, Aveda Glossyfying Treatment or NTM leave-in. A creamy leave-in with a serum produces the best roller-setting result for me, much better than a traditional setting lotion.


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 26, 2009)

I love the Keracare Wrap Set and Elasta QP Silk.  Keracare gives the soft bounce.  Elasta QP is a firmer hold.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Oct 27, 2009)

KeraKare will have your hair so soft and bouncy you wont know what to do with yourself


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 27, 2009)

I love the Keracare. 

I'd like to try Nairobi also though, due to the rave reviews.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Oct 27, 2009)

Setting lotions/foams I like:
Keracare
Mizani
Lottabody
Silk 2


----------



## Kellum (Oct 27, 2009)

I love lottabody diluted 1 part lottabody to 3 parts water. I never have crunchy hair.


----------



## yardgirl (Nov 19, 2009)

Hmm, I'm in the market for a setting lotion to use before I sit under a bonnet dryer. I was going to try Design Essentials Masterpiece but I want options so I'll look into the Keracare Foam Wrap-Set Lotion.


----------



## naturalpride (Nov 19, 2009)

I have to say Mizani Setting Lotion is the best and a runner up is Keracare Setting Lotion


----------



## yardgirl (Nov 19, 2009)

I bought the Keracare Foam Wrap Lotion and it did a fantastic job. I am very pleased. I go the 32oz and my stylist gave me an empty foaming pump bottle


----------



## hillytmj (Nov 19, 2009)

I rollerset weekly. So far, I really like Chi "Straight Gaurd." I just do one small squirt per section of my hair (based on the mohawk set method) and a little goes a long way to give me a soft hold. I'd also like to try Lacio Lacio.


----------



## LABETT (Nov 19, 2009)

gorgeous86 said:


> Nairobi Foam wrap.  My hair was never hard or sticky and always VERY shiny. It is the best setting lotion hands down.


You are right on time with this review,Ladies in my town  buy 2-3 bottles at a time.
I have seen this foam wrap at Hair Cuttery and Cost Cutter Salons.
Many of the BSS in my town has started to sell the whole Nairobi Line which includes the relaxers.


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 19, 2009)

Well I finally bought some Nairobi, and ya'll were right, it's fabulous! My hair comes out super shiny and sleek. Now, why didn't anyone bother to mention it's $13.99?? Bout had a heart attack. 

so worth it


----------



## kami11213 (Nov 20, 2009)

subscribing... 

I'm looking for a good setting lotion, I think I may try Keracare foam wrap


----------



## yardgirl (Nov 20, 2009)

Kami, the Keracare Foam Lotion has Keratin Amino acids and I think that may be one of the reasons why it left me with strength and slip.


----------



## Arian (Nov 20, 2009)

Nairobi wins--hands down....

KeraCare made my ends crunchy--so crunchy that I had to trim them...yikes!


----------



## Dacia38 (Nov 20, 2009)

Keracare is expensive. I have use that and Lottabody.  I also have some Aphogee Foam Wrap that I haven't used yet.  I'm not the best rollersetter (YET), but I don't think I'll be using Keracare again.  It's good stuff, but much to rich for my blood.  Not when there are so many others out here.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Nov 20, 2009)

Pantene R&N Wrap Set Lotion gives me the sleekest set so much that I don't need to moisturize daily. My hair feels and looks wonderful from day 1 to day 6.


----------



## panama_princess6 (Nov 20, 2009)

Barbie83 said:


> Just wondering what, in your experience, is the best setting lotion for achieving shiny, moist, smooth roller sets? I currently use Motions Foaming wrap lotion, and it leaves a little to be desired .....
> 
> Also, any tips on things to mix with setting lotion?
> 
> ...


 
Try Lottabody... the one that you have to dilute... i tried that motions and that stuff was worse than putting gel in my hair... it was hard and sticky


----------



## dcprdiva (Nov 20, 2009)

Motions Foam Wrap does your help your hair stretch - I ONLY use it, if I am going to airdry my sets.  Other than that, I use Lotta Body (blue).  I like the Lotta body in the purple and white too.  Back in the day, when I used to spend $$$ like crazy, I used KeraCare.


----------



## deltagyrl (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm thinking I need to try Mizani, Keracare or Nairobi...

Currently using Lottabody, finally figured out that I REALLY need to dilute that stuff to prevent crunchiness.


----------



## LABETT (Nov 21, 2009)

Barbie83 said:


> Well I finally bought some Nairobi, and ya'll were right, it's fabulous! My hair comes out super shiny and sleek. Now, why didn't anyone bother to mention it's $13.99?? Bout had a heart attack.
> 
> so worth it


Sowry


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 21, 2009)

I use aphogee styling/mousse setting lotion.


----------



## MacIsMyCrack (May 23, 2011)

Any new setting lotions that are worth mentioning??


----------



## ThickRoot (May 23, 2011)

Anyone try the jane carter wrap and roll, thoughts?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## naturalTAN (May 24, 2011)

I love the Elasta QP foam! I use a little Suave Coconut con as my leave-in and a a dollop to each section of my hair and roll. My set always comes out great.


----------



## bebezazueta (May 24, 2011)

Just found my winning roller setting leave in duo. 
1) roux treatment & shine 233 
2) mane n tail detangler

I just posted these pics in MBL thread. 

I achieved nice waves on day 1 and after pin curling, soft bouncy curls on day 2. The shine is what got me smiling!












ETA I'm 11 week post here


----------



## winona (May 24, 2011)

Last night I use 4oz water, 1oz lottabody, 1oz Argan Oil.  This resulted in soft touchable curls and a beautiful flat twist out for picture day


----------



## SuchaLady (May 24, 2011)

I like the Silk Elements Foam


----------



## MsPisces44 (Jan 8, 2012)

Nairobi it is...the only issue is I can not purchase it in b
Brooklyn bc the beauty supply store don't have it so I will order it online.


----------



## naturalTAN (Jan 8, 2012)

I really like Elasta QP's foam wrap.


----------



## bmwx5diva (Feb 5, 2012)

MsPisces44 said:


> Nairobi it is...the only issue is I can not purchase it in b
> Brooklyn bc the beauty supply store don't have it so I will order it online.



 Check out Bliss Beauty Supplies on Flatbush ave across from Erasmus Hall H.S They carry Nairobi it's $13.99 for the small Wrap it and Shine.


----------

